# DC new hire



## SexyE422 (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m new I will have orientation on 10/26 …have target started a new benefit plan I read it somewhere…also what are the benefits that you received at 90 days and then at 6mths if any and one more question how do vacation in pto work where u are eligible..thank you


----------



## Luck (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello and welcome.
At 90 days you become eligible to enroll into Healthcare/life insurance/retirement plans. 
Nothing changes at 6 months. 

Vacation you start accruing your first day but you cannot use it until you hit 90 days. 
Starting vacation rates are 2 weeks per year, as well as a few other unique perks target offers like 4 hours of paid well being time, meant to help provide time for you to do things like go to a doctors appointment you might not otherwise be able to.

We also earn an extra day of vacation (doesn't count toward the 2 week limit) if we work on one of the 6 holidays Target officially recognizes. The usual suspects are all there, important to note that Easter does not count as a holiday for this. Nor does Christmas Eve. Also June 19th aka Juneteenth was just added as a recognized holiday last year. 

Vacation rolls over at the end of the year but you can only hold 1.5x your yearly earnings, aka 3 weeks worth (until you earn more vacation at 5 years of employment)

Lastly we don't work Christmas day, the 25th.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 22, 2021)

Most benefits are not active until you get to 90, so they will let you know as you near the end of your second month.  Newer hire turnover is atrocious, so HR is not going to waste time reviewing benefits until they know you plan to stick around.


----------



## SexyE422 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thank you I don’t blame them


----------

